# The Casey Kasem Vote has been announced...



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

And to quote the kids from South Park...

"Oh my God, they killed Casey!!! You bastards!!"

Yes that's correct Casey Kasem is no more on the 80's on 8.

The vote was 60% Kill him to 40% Keep Him.

I still wish they would have had an option to keep Casey on, but where he belongs... On the weekends!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I did enjoy this weekends 80's on 8 without Casey.
As I've stated before I didn't mind him I just would like to hear less of him.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I enjoyed the show, in the seventies, with Dr Dimento following Casey Kasem


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Couldn't they put casey casem on a Special Events Channel?


----------

